# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η WORLD TANKERS MANAGEMENT - POLYAR TANKERS (Πόλυς Λ. Χατζηιωάννου) και τα πλοία της

## npapad

Ο Πόλυς Λουκά Χατζηιωάννου άρχισε από το 1989 να διαχειρίζεται μαζί με τον αδελφό του Στέλιο τα πλοία της ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ του πατέρα τους Λουκά. Το 1993 ο Στέλιος αποφάσισε να αυτονομηθεί οπότε ο Πόλυς ξεκίνησε την διάδοχη κατάσταση για την ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ στέλνοντας τα περισσότερα πλοία για scrap και μεταφέροντας ορισμένα σε 3 νέες εταιρείες που δημιούργησε. Κράτησε το ίδιο σινιάλο της ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ αφαιρώντας όμως τα γράμματα "LH" που χρησιμοποιούσε ο πατέρας του. Οι νέες εταιρείες ήταν τα γραφεία στον Πειραιά με όνομα GREENWICH BROKERAGE NAVIERA, μια εταιρεία στη Νορβηγία POLYAR TANKERS (http://www.polyar.no/) και η κεντρική εταιρεία στη Σιγκαπούρη WORLD TANKERS MANAGEMENT (https://www.worldtankers.com.sg/). Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της μεταφοράς των πλοίων στις νέες εταιρείες άρχισε να αγοράζει και να μεγαλώνει το στόλο του. Σήμερα διαχειρίζεται ένα αξιοσημείωτο στόλο και συνεχίζει να αναπτύσσεται. 

Και η λίστα με τα πλοία της GREENWICH/WORLD TANKERS/POLYAR
WorldTankers.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Δυο VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1989 στο NAGASAKI GROSS 137700 DW 248050 TONS περιπου. Αγοραστηκαν το 2000 και πηγαν για διαλυση το 2009
LANIA IMO 8808642.jpg LANIA KOLOSSI IMO 8705515.jpg KOLOSSI shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τρια Αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 2009 στο SACHEON-S.KOREA GROSS 30040 DW 50500 TONS περιπου. Και τα τρια παραμενουν στην Εταιρεια
LEFKARA IMO 9399882.jpg LEFKARAGERAKAS IMO 9399894.jpg GERAKAS OMODOS IMO 9399909.jpg OMODOS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δυο Αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 2010 και 2012 αντιστοιχα στο SACHEON-S.KOREA GROS 29900 DW 50500 TONS περιπου. Και ταδυο παραμενουν στην Εταιρεια
ARENDAL IMO 9516222.jpg ARENDAL KOURION  IMO 9516258.jpg KOURION shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τρια αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 2009, 2010 και 2012 αντιστοιχα στο TADOTSU - FUKUYAMA  GROSS 60379 DW 107510 TONS. Το NISOS επωληθη το 2010 και τα αλλα δυο παραμενουν στην Εταιρεια.
NISOS- BRIGHT OIL LEGEND 9398266.jpg NISOS ως BRIGHTOIL LEGEND KARAVAS IMO 9420631.jpg KARAVAS 
DREPANOS IMO 9420643.jpg DREPANOS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 2009 και 2010 στο ULSAN -S. KOREA GROSS 29433 DW 51755 TONS Και τα δυο παραμενουν στην Εταιρεια με το KLARA το 2015 να εχει μετονομασθη ST. JOSEPH.
MERSINI IMO 9405899.jpg MERSINI KLARA  IMO 9405904.jpg KLARA KLARA-ST JOSEPH  IMO 9405904.jpg ST. JOSEPH shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1998 στο ONOMICHI GROSS 28400 DW 47236 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2008 και παραμενει στην Εταιρεια
SALAMIS IMO 9165281.jpg SALAMIS SALAMIS-OVERSEAS AQUAMAR 9165281.jpg ως OVERSEAS AQUAMAR shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1999 στο ONOMICHI  GROSS 28546 DW 47106 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 2005 και παραμενει στην Εταιρεια
STROVOLOS  IMO 9178056.jpg STROVOLOS STROVOLOS-IOANNIS 9178056.jpg Ως IOANNIS shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1994  στην DALIAN-CHINA GROSS 25190 DW 44372 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2005 και παραμενει στην Εταιρεια.
AKROTIRI  IMO 9007752.jpg AKROTIRI AKROTIRI-TORM ASIA 9007752.jpg ως TORM ASIA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Τρια Αδελφα ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1989 στο ULSAN για λογαριασμο της MAERSK. GROSS 142500 DW 260.000 TONS περιπου. Αγορασθηκαν το 2001 και πηγαν για διαλυση το 2009 και 2010 εκτος απο το EPISKOPI που πουληθηκε το 2009. Εφεραν ΜΗΧΑΝΗ B+W 20141 KW και Υπηρεσιακη Ταχυτητα 14 Κομβους.
HALDEN-MAERSK NAVIGATOR IMO 8718718.jpg HALDEN ως MAERSK NAVIGATOR PROTARAS IMO 8716344.jpg PROTARAS 
EPISKOPI  IMO 8618217.jpg EPISKOPI  ολα shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1991 στο MARUGAME GROSS 25800 DW 41448 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2004 και  παραμενει στην Εταιρεια
AKAMAS IMO 9018414.jpg AKAMAS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1991 στο MARUGAME GROSS 25803 DW 41465 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2004 και την ιδια χρονια μετονομαστηκε KAMPOS. Πουληθηκε το 2016
AKROTIRI-KAMPOS IMO 9009138.jpg KAMPOS shipspotingAKROTIRI-STAVANGER OCEAN 9009138.jpg ως STAVANGER OCEAN fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1992 στο DALIAN-CHINA GROSS 24731 DW 44484 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2005 και πουληθηκε το 2012
ZYGI  IMO 8814433.jpg ZYGI shipspoting ZYGI-TORM OLGA 8814433.jpg ως TORM OLGA fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

Αδελφα δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1991εως 1992 στο IMARI --JAPAN για λογαριασμο της SANKO GROSS 54963 DW 96100 TONS περιπου. Αγοραστηκαν το 1999 και 2000 και πηγαν για διαλυση το 2009 και 2011 εκτοσ απο το VALLIANT το οποιο πουληθηκε το 2011
MAGNITUDE IMO 8907553.jpg MAGNITUDE VALIANT  8920854.jpg VALLIANT fotoflite
PEDOULAS IMO 8813570.jpg PEDOULAS PLATRES IMO 8907539.jpg PLATRES shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1994  στην DALIAN-CHINA GROSS 25190 DW 44372 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2005 και παραμενει στην Εταιρεια.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181823 AKROTIRI Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181824 ως TORM ASIA shipspoting


Γιά το 94 οι μπίγες ήταν αναχρονισμός.

----------


## dionisos

Αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 2007 στο TADOTSU-JAPAN GROSS 57657 DW 105786 TONS. Το 2014 και 2015 μετονομασθηκαν αντιστοιχα σε GRIMSTAD και LILLESAND. Παραμενουν στην Εταιρεια. 
SPT CHALLENGER IMO 9336402.jpg SPT CHALLENGER SPT CHAMPION IMO 9336397.jpg SPT CHAMPION shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1989 στο GEOJE-S.KOREA GROSS 143941 DW 276210 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2001 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2010
LYSAKER IMO 8618839.jpg LYSAKER shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1992 στο KURASHIKI-JAPAN GROSS 52048 DW 96835 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2002 και το 2004 ονομαστηκε STENA CONCERTINA To 2009 ονομαστηκε CONCERTINA. Παραμενει στην Εταιρεια
CONCERTINA IMO 9004607.jpg CONCERTINA CONCERTINA-STENA CONCERTINA 9004607.jpg STENA CONCERTINA shipspoting 
CONCERTINA-MOSS IMO 9004607.jpg MOSS fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1991 στο MARUGAME-JAPAN GROSS 52552 DW 97078 TONS. Aγορασθηκε το 2002 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2009
LOFOTEN IMO 9020077.jpg LOFOTEN shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1993 στο IMARI-JAPAN GROSS 54971 DW 95938 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2002 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2013
AKAKI  IMO 9040869.jpg AKAKI shipspoting AKAKI-SANKO QUEST 9040869.jpg Ως SANKO QUEST fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1994 στο GEOJE-S.KOREA GROSS 53829 DW 96315 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2003 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2014
KITION IMO 9074561.jpg KITION shipspotingKITION-IRENE IMO 9074561.jpg ως IRENE fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2000 στο GEOJE-S.KOREA GROSS 29439 DW 48683 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2005 και παραμενει στην Εταιρεια
LAKATAMIA IMO 9203796.jpg LAKATAMIA shipspoting LAKATAMIA-WORLD TRUMPET 9203796.jpg  Ως WORLD TRUMPET fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1996 στην DALIAN-CHINA GROSS 25202 DW 44124 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 2006 και παραμενει στην Εταιρεια.
AGROS  IMO 9110482.jpg AGROS AGROS-JAG PRACHI IMO 9110482.jpg ως JAG PRACHI shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2006 στην YOKOSUKA-JAPAN GROSS 35711 DW 61213 TONS. Παραμενει στην Εταιρεια
LARVIK  IMO 9307346.jpg LARVIK shipspottiing

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2008 στο USUKI-JAPAN GROSS 25669 DW 41327 TONS. Παραμενει στην Εταιρεια
ALABRA IMO 9032654.jpg ALABRA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 2008 στο PUSAN-S.KOREA GROSS 8247 DW 12934 TONS. Το 2011 μετονομαστηκε σε TROMSO και παραμενει στην Εταιρεια
ARCTIC-TROMSO IMO 9435791.jpg ως TROMSO shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1990 στην ICHIHARA-JAPAN GROSS 135546 DW 243272 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 2000 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2009
GEILO IMO 8916102.jpg GEILO marinetraffic

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1977 στο IMABARI GROSS 47271 DW 81280 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1994 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1999
CHARISMA-SEAGRACE 7394486.jpg ως SEA GRACE CHARISMA-HANDY GRACE 7394486.jpg ως HANDY GRACE fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1975 στο SAKAIDE-JAPAN GROSS 114446 DW 232530 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1994 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 7/8/2005 στην CHITAGONG.
KUDOS IMO 7373133.jpg KUDOS shipspoting KUDOS-WAKO MARU 7373133.jpg ως WAKO MARU fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1977 στην MIHARA-JAPAN GROSS 70545 DW 139527 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1994 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2001
LOFOTEN IMO 7370662.jpg LOFOTEN LOFOTEN-SENHORITA 7370662.jpg ως SEHNIORITA fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1986 στο TOKYO GROSS 60339 DW 106722 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1999 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2009
ARENDAL IMO 8419740.jpg ARENDAL ARENDAL-GOLAR NIKKO 8419740.jpg ως GOLAR NIKKO shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1992 στο MARUGAME-JAPAN GROSS 53827 DW 94998 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1999 και πουληθηκε το 2009
BRAVEHEART IMO 9009140.jpg BRAVEHEART shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1980 στο LUBECK-GERMANY GROSS 23556 DW 42662 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1994 και πουληθηκε το 2007
COUNT IMO 7920558.jpg COUNT COUNT-BRIGITTE JACOB 7920558.jpg ως BRIGITTE JACOB shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1981 στο ULSAN-S.KOREA GROSS 18137 GROSS 31302 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1996 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2001
DIGNITY IMO 7910967.jpg DIGNITY DIGNITY-PLUTO IMO 7910967.jpg ως PLUTO fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1979 στο ST.JOHN-CANADA GROSS 18092 DW 30990 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1996 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2002
FAIRPLAY-ENSIS 7504067.jpg ως ENSIS fotoflite FAIRPLAY-ENSIS IMO 7504067.jpg επισης ως ENSIS shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1981 στο KURASHAKI-JAPAN GROSS 51057 DW 92787 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1996 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2004
LISTER IMO 7913799.jpg LISTER fotoflite LISTER-BILLYJEANNE A IMO 7913799.jpg ως BILLY JEANNE shipspotiing

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1981 στο NAKSKOV-DANMARK  GROSS 19337 DW 33380 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1996 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 10/4/2005 στο ALANG
MELODY-PATTAYA IMO 7912733.jpg ως PATTAYA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1981 στο TADOTSU-JAPAN GROSS 55924 DW 91252. Αγοραστηκε το 1996 και πηγε για διαλυση το 2005
MYRE-SHOWA MARU IMO 8009595.jpg ως SHOWA MARU fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

Η Θαλαμηγος της Εταιρειας Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1990 στην LA SPEZIA-ITALY GROSS 4077 DW 2420 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1996 και πουληθηκε το 2011.CLELIA II  IMO 8708672.jpg CLELIA shipspoting

----------

